# Installing A Bluebird Kickstand



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

Can someone please post a photo of how the kickstand should be installed on the bluebird. 
Thank you, Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

You've had 4 BB's. Can't believe you don't have it figured out by now


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

But no kick stands....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2016)

Chris working on a Bluebird is like...


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

Lol....I figured it out.  That was the weirdest thing about this bike so far.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Lol....I figured it out.  That was the weirdest thing about this bike so far.




Yeah, it's a lil tricky. Almost looks like it's on wrong & won't work but somehow it does


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2016)

pencil stand is garbage, throw it in the trash


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

Will you take my garbage out Stig?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

Scott, I got it done


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, it's a lil tricky. Almost looks like it's on wrong & won't work but somehow it does



Without seeing one it looks totally ass-backwards


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Will you take my garbage out Stig?




if theres good parts in it


----------



## slick (Aug 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Will you take my garbage out Stig?



Ill take out your trash if you promise to toss that Black Phantom in there, and any other Schwinns for recycling. I know scrap is at an all time low but I'd be happier with a pack of gum than a schwinn. Lol!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2016)

slick said:


> Ill take out your trash if you promise to toss that Black Phantom in there, and any other Schwinns for recycling. I know scrap is at an all time low but I'd be happier with a pack of gum than a schwinn. Lol!!!



Except for that green B6 you have right.....cause I'll trade you gum for it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2016)

I have some gum under my drill press.


----------



## slick (Aug 18, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Except for that green B6 you have right.....cause I'll trade you gum for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




That turd sees the light of day once a year. In memory of the original owner who left it to my coworker in his will.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2016)

slick said:


> That turd sees the light of day once a year. In memory of the original owner who left it to my coworker in his will.



Uh hu.... what ever helps you sleep at night...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Aug 18, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Uh hu.... what ever helps you sleep at night...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




This helps me sleep and gives me good dreams. Lol


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2016)

Worst kick stand design ever!
Although, it does hold the bike upright.

Sorry, Chris.
I wasn't talking about your drop stand.
I was referring to the other Chris's pencil stand on his Bluebird.

But both stands pretty much suck equally.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree Marty. The bikes look super cool laid over so low, but to the point that it's _just_ balancing itself on the stand & ready to go over. It can be a lil scary:eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

It works better than a drop stand!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2016)

talking about stands: the best, hands down


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I agree Marty. The bikes look super cool laid over so low, but to the point that it's almost balancing itself on the stand & ready to go over. It can be a lil scary:eek:



I think the crazy angle looks great!  But, having a pretty bike like that would really scare me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone that's gone for a ride on a windy day knows why they're called "dropstands". Should call them "Fall-over" stands


----------



## higgens (Aug 18, 2016)

Some pics of the process would have been interesting


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> talking about stands: the best, hands down
> 
> View attachment 351432





higgens said:


> Some pics of the process would have been interesting





It was pretty easy, it just seems wrong because it works different than other stands.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> talking about stands: the best, hands down
> 
> View attachment 351432


----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone that's gone for a ride on a windy day knows why they're called "dropstands". Should call them "Fall-over" stands





That's why you do the gangster lean in high wind situations. I learned my lesson with my speedline going down twice in one night in the patio at Boudin in S.F. two years ago. After the second time, Marty asked if i was going to pick it up again. I said nope, and left it on the floor. Lol. Scraped up the bars a bit and the pedal end cap. That was it. No big deal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone that's gone for a ride on a windy day knows why they're called "dropstands". Should call them "Fall-over" stands



That's a touchy subject....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't know if this is helpful, and maybe this is already common knowledge, but the sidestand equiped on Bluebirds could be installed in one of two positions to adjust for "lean" depending on the height of the bike and preference (I'm assuming 26" vs 28").  

On Mike's (Luisa's) Skylark, the pencil part of the stand is mounted above the plate while on my Robin, the pencil part of the stand was installed below the plate.  I had to study his bike to fully understand how it worked when I first got mine.

The clip assembly near the pivot seems to be designed to accomodate either position with two slots and two spring tabs (or one with two extensions).

I assumed this is why the rear clip/holder had several errector-set looking holes... To adjust for the different heights?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 21, 2016)

Also, they do suck kinda'.  But I still think they look awesome!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it was well worth the $12,000,000 that I paid for it


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 21, 2016)

AND ALSO...  I just read that you had already figured it out so nevermind, Chris.  I just wasted another 6 minutes of my life on the CABE.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> AND ALSO...  I just read that you had already figured it out so nevermind, Chris.  I just wasted another 6 minutes of my life on the CABE.



And another 30 seconds to tell me the you wasted 6 minutes.  Add 5 more seconds because you read this. Now, 2 more more for the giggle....and1 more for thinking about replying to this message.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)

yeah, unless you shear off the pin inside there, then you have a propeller.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 21, 2016)

Now I can see why these bikes are so valuable. That POS kickstand is probably responsible for sending many of these bikes to the scrap yard long before Uncle Sam wanted to turn them into tanks and bullets. Moral of the story: Be thankful for that stands terrible design!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2016)

Im with evans. It seems many obscure designs or pain in the ass design did send bikes to the trash and now theyre so valuable because the supply is so low! For instance early ballooners with forks that arent slotted!


----------

